# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة لأعمال الرقابة المالية في الأجهزة الحكومية لعام 2019 /المغرب

## مركزتدريب

يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدورة :


*الاتجاهات الحديثة لأعمال الرقابة المالية في الأجهزة الحكومية*


*باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب*
*تاريخ ومكان انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :**تعقد الدورات**بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام في كل من الاردن و اسطنبول و ماليزيا و دبي والقاهرة وشرم الشيخ و بيروت و المغرب و تونس و لندن والمانيا واندونيسيا و مدريد و برشلونة روما و فينا ولشبونة و فارنا و ستوكهولم و سنغافورا و هونج كونج و سيؤول و كندا و باريس و اثينا و اوسلو و بوخارست و يوغوسلافيا و بكين و تايلند و مومباي و البرازيل.* 
*
**ويمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر معلومات الاتصال التالية :**الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com**صفحتنا على الفيس بوك: https://www.facebook.com/almjdhrjo/**صفحتنا على تويتر : https://twitter.com/AlmjdCenter**صفحتنا على يوتيوب* *youtube** : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsk...Q5pqk4A/videos**البريد الالكتروني :* *info@almjd-hr.com**هاتف واتس اب و فايبر:* 00962795447255
*وفيما يلي بقية دورات المالية والمحاسبية :**1. دورة المحاسبة الحكومية.**
**2. دورة المحاسبة المالية.**
**3. دورة الإتجاهات المعاصرة في التدقيق والرقابة المالية.**
**4. دورة تحليل القوائم المالية وأساليب عرضها.**
**5. دورة إعداد وتحليل الموازنة العامة.**
**6. دورة معايير المحاسبة الدولية.**
**7. دورة محاسبة التكاليف**
**8. دورة التخطيط و التنبؤ المالي.**
**9. دورة الدور الإستراتيجي لمحاسبة التكاليف والمحاسبة الإدارية في إتخاذ القرارات**
**10. دورة المحاسبة لغير المحاسبين.**
**11. دورة تحصيل الايرادات**
**12. دورة الدورة المستندية المالية**
**13. دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في التدقيق والرقابة الماليه و الادارية
**14. دورة تفعيل مفهوم ومبادئ حوكمة المؤسسات**
**15. دورة التحليل المالي.**
**16. دورة ادارة الاصول الثابته**
**17. دورة الإعتمادات المستندية**
**18. دورة المحاسبة الإسلامية**
**19. دورة عمليات السوق المفتوحة والدين العام**
**20. دورة التحول من النظام النقدي الى نظام الإستحقاق**21.* *دورة المحاسبة الإدارية**.
22.* *دورة إعداد الموازنات التقديرية**.
23.* *دورة التحليل المالي المتقدم للمدراء الماليين**.
24.* *دورة النظم المحاسبية في المنظمات والمؤسسات الحكومية والخاصة**.
25.* *دورة الإتجاهات المحاسبية الحديثة للأجور والحوافز**.
26.* *دورة التحليل المالي الإلكتروني بواسطة الحاسوب**.*
*27.* *دورة إدارة الإئتمان**.*
*28.* *دورة إدارة التعثر الإئتماني**.*
*29.* *دورة التدقيق في ظل المعايير الأمريكية والدولية**.*
*30.* *دورة التحليل المالي وقراءة القوائم المالية**.*
*31.* *دورة إدارة النقد**.*
*32.* *دورة تحليل السيولة النقدية**.*
*33.* *دورة قرارات التمويل الإستراتيجية**.*
*34.* *دورة المرابحة الإسلامية**.*
*35.* *دورة المهارات المتكاملة في إعداد التقارير المالية**.*
*36.* *دورة اعداد الخطة المالية**.*
*37.* *دورة التطبيقات المحاسبية للإعتمادات المستندية*
*38.* *دورة الأوراق التجارية*
*39.* *دورة المحاسبة الإدارية في اتخاذ القرارات*
*40.* *دورة الاساليب المعاصرة للتنبؤ والتخطيط واعداد الميزانيات*
*41.* *دورة مبادىء المحاسبة المهنية*
*42.* *دورة إعداد التقارير المالية*
*43.* *دورة المحاسبة المالية وتحصيل الديون المتعثرة*
*44.* *دورة الإتجاهات الحديثة في تحليل البيانات المالية*
*45.* *دورة اساليب الرقابة والتدقيق للاختلاسات والاحتيال المالي*
*46.* *دورة إعداد القوائم المالية في ظل المعايير المحاسبية الدولية*
*47.* *دورة تقنيات قياس وتقييم الأداء المالي*
*48.* *دورة الاساليب الفعالة في ترشيد التكلفة وتعظيم الربحية*
*49.* *دورة محاسبة التكاليف الصناعية*
*50.* *دورة التخطيط المالي وإعداد القوائم المالية المستقبلية*
*51.* *دورة رفع كفاءة المحاسب الحكومي لأغراض إعداد الموازنات*
*52.* *دورة التحول من موازنة البنود إلى موازنة الأداء والبرامج*
*53.* *دورة المعايير المحاسبية المستخدمة في إعداد القوائم المالية*
*54.* *دورة معايير المحاسبة الدولية ورفع كفاءة برامج الهندسة المالية*
*55.* *دورة الإدارة المالية في الأعمال التجارية الصغيرة*
*56.* *دورة الدخل والحسابات القومية في الموازنة العامة**.*
*57.* *دورة ادارة المخاطر في الاستثمار*
*58.* *دورة مفهوم الأسواق المالي**.*
*59.* *دورة التحليل الفني والمالي للأوراق المالية**.*
*60.* *دورة التكاليف ومحاسبة المخازن**.*
*61.* *دورة المحاسبة في شركات التأمين**.*
*62.* *دورة المحاسبة المالية المتقدمة**.*
*63.* *دورة مخاطر محافظ الائتمان وادارتها*
*64.* *دورة إدارة الأوراق المالية*
*65.* *دورة دور البنوك الاسلامية في تنمية المشاريع الصغيرة والمتوسطة*
*66.* *الدورة المستندية للايداع النقدي*
*67.* *دورة مؤشرات قياس الأداء وتحليل الميزانيات والموازنات الحسابية الختامية**.*
*68.* *دورة ادارة المحافظ الاستثمارية و الاسواق الماليه*
*69.* *دورة تصنيف النفقات الحكومية في الموازنه العامة*
*71.* *دورة المحاسبة الصناعية في الشركات النفطية**.*
*72.* *دورة الدعم الشامل للمهارات المالية*
*73.* *دورة النظم المحاسبية والرقابية الحديثة*
*74.* *دورة الرقابة المالية والتدقيق وفق المعايير الدولية الحديثة*
*75.* *دورة المحاسبة المالية المتقدمة*
*76.* *دورة الميزانية العامة والتحليل المالي للميزانيات وإعداد التقارير الختامية*
*77.* *دورة افضل الممارسات المحاسبية وفق المعايير الدولية الحديثة*
*78.* *دورة التحليل المالي المتقدم والتخطيط باستخدام** MS Excel* 
*79.* *دورة استخدام التكنولوجيات الحديثة في العمليات المحاسبية*
*80.* *دورة تحديث التطبيقات المحاسبية وفق متطلبات** ( IAS )* *وتحت مظلة** (IFRS )*
*81.* *دورة الطرق الحديثة في اعداد التقارير المالية المتقدمة*
*82.* *دورة استراتيجيات التنبؤ المالي والتخطيط وإعداد الموازنات*
*83.* *دورة الممارسات الحديثة في المحاسبة والمراجعة والتدقيق المالي*
*84.* *دورة المعايير الحديثة لأنظمة المحاسبة الحكومية*
*85.* *دورة إعداد الموازنات والحسابات الختامية والتقارير المالية*
*86.* *دورة اعداد قيود التسويات الجردية والإقفالات الختامية*
*87.* *دورة المحاسبة الرشيقة** Lean Accounting*
*88.* *دورة فهم وتحليل البيانات والتقارير المالية*
*89.* *دورة طرق بناء موازنات البرامج والأنشطة وتقييمها*
*90.* *دورة الإدارة المالية باستخدام مؤشرات الاداء المالية الرئيسية** Financial KPI\’s*
*91.* *دورة إعداد وتنفيذ الموازنات التخطيطية الفعالة*
*92.* *دورة التخطيط المالي وإدارة وتقييم الأصول – متقدم*
*93.* *دورة التدقيق ومراجعة المدفوعات المالية*
*94.* *دورة الإدارة الالكترونية لجداول الحسابات المالية*
*95.* *دورة الممارسات المحاسبية المتقدمة** Advanced Accounting Practices*
*96.* *دورة الإدارة الالكترونية لجداول الحسابات المالية*
*97.* *دورة أساليب المحاسبة الإدارية الحديثة في بيئة الأعمال المعاصرة*
*98.* *دورة المحاسبة والإدارة المالية الحديثة*
*99.* *دورة التقنيات الحديثة للتدقيق الداخلي بإستخدام الحاسب الآلي*
*100.* *دورة التحليل والتخطيط المالي للموازنات باستخدام** Advanced Excel*
*101.* *دورة القيود المحاسبية للعمليات والتدقيق المحاسبي*
*102.* *دورة تكنولوجيا الادارة المالية والتخطيط المالي الاستراتيجي*
*103.* *دورة تنظيم وتقديم التقارير وإدارة النظم المالية للمراقبين الماليين*
*104.* *دورة إدارة العمليات المالية والتخطيط المالي المتقدم*
*105.* *دورة احدث ممارسات اعداد الموازنات وتقدير الإيرادات والمصروفات*
*106.* *دورة الإستراتيجية المتكاملة لإعداد الموازنات والتقارير المالية*
*107.* *دورة ادارة عمليات الخزينة والاستثمار*
*108.* *دورة النظم المتقدمة في إعداد القوائم المالية والحسابات والميزانيات*
*109.* *دورة الإدارة المتقدمة للمعالجة المحاسبية للعمليات الحكومية*
*110.* *دورة الأداء المحاسبي الإبداعي والرقابة المالية المتطورة*
*111.* *دورة الإدارة المالية الإستراتيجية الشاملة*
*112.* *دورة مهارات إعداد الموازنات كأساس للرقابة و تقييم الأداء*
*113.* *دورة التحليل المالي وادارة التدفقات النقدية لغايات التخطيط*
*114.* *دورة إعداد السجلات والتقارير والقوائم المالية باستخدام الحاسب الآلي*
*115.* *دورة آلية التحول من الأساس النقدي إلى أساس الاستحقاق*
*116.* *دورة أساليب إعداد الموازنة الموجهه بالنتائج والتخطيط الإستراتيجي*
*117.* *دورة تدقيق ومراجعة الحسابات المالية وفق معايير المراجعة الدولية*
*118.* *دورة الأساليب الحديثة في تحليل البيانات المالية*
*119.* *دورة فن اعداد الموازنات المالية والتحليل والتدقيق المالي*
*120.* *دورة مهارات قراءة وتحليل القوائم والتقارير المالية*
*121.* *دورة الأدوات الحديثة في المحاسبة الضريبية والتدقيق الضريبي*
*122.* *دورة افضل ممارسات كفاءة العمليات المالية والمحاسبية*
*123.* *دورة اعداد ورقابة الموازنات التقديرية ومتابعتها*
*124.* *دورة الأساليب الحديثة في التدقيق والرقابة المالية و المراجعة الداخلية*
*125.* *دورة المنهج الدولي في إعداد الموازنات المالية الحكومية*
*126.* *دورة إعداد وتحليل الموازنات الموجهة بالأداء** ROB*
*127.* *دورة الممارسات الحديثة في المحاسبة والمراقبة المالية*
*128.* *دورة التنبؤ والمداخل الحديثة للموازنات التقديرية باستخدام** Microsoft Excel*
*129.* *دورة الكشف عن التلاعب والغش في القوائم المالية – مستوى متقدم*
*130.* *دورة مهارات محاسبة التكاليف المتقدمة واتخاذ القرارات*
*131.* *دورة أصول ومعايير المحاسبة المالية الحديثة*
*132.* *دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في محاسبة الرواتب والاجور*
*133.* *دورة الأساليب الحديثة لإعداد وتحليل الموازنات ومتابعة تنفيذها*
*134.* *دورة التسويات الجردية للمصروفات والإيرادات*
*135.* *دورة فن ادارة المخاطر والازمات المالية والادارية*
*136.* *دورة التقنيات التحليلية الحديثة للبيانات المالية واتخاذ القرارت*
*137.* *دورة تطوير المهارات المالية لغير الماليين*
*138.* *دورة القواعد المحاسبية الحديثة لضريبة القيمة المضافة*
*139.* *دورة المحاسبة وتصميم القوائم المالية باستخدام الحاسب الألي*
*140.* *دورة المحاسبة المالية باستخدام الحاسب الآلي*
*141.* *دورة قراءة البيانات الاقتصادية الكلية وتفسيرها وتحليلها*
*142.* *دورة الأدوات الحديثة في تنظيم وإدارة عمليات التحصيل*
*143.* *دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة لأعمال الرقابة المالية في الأجهزة الحكومية*
*144.* *دورة المحاسبة والضبط المالي وفق معايير التقارير الدولية – احدث المستجدات*
*145.* *دورة التخطيط المالي والتنبؤ والتدقيق وقياس المخاطر*
*146.* *دورة استراتيجيات الإدارة المالية المتقدمة وأنظمة التدقيق المالي*
*147.* *دورة المحاسبة والإدارة المالية التطبيقية*
*148.* *دورة االأسس الحديثة في إعداد الموازنات وترشيد الإنفاق الحكومي*
*149.* *دورة اعداد الموازنات الشاملة والمرنة وتحليل الانحرفات*
*150.* *دورة التنبؤ بالتعثر المالي وإدارة الأزمات: المؤشرات والحلول*
*151.* *دورة مهارات التخطيط وإعداد الخطط المالية للوحدات الحكومية*
*152.* *دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة للمحاسبة والمعالجة المالية للمشتريات والمخازن*
*153.* *دورة الاليات المتقدمة في المحاسبة الضريبية والفحص الضريبي*
*154.* *دورة عداد التقارير المالية ورفع الإقرارات الضريية** VAT*
*155.* *دورة اعداد ومراقبة تنفيذ الموازنات وتحليل الانحرافات*
*156.* *دورة التخطيط المالي الاستراتيجي وتحليل الميزانية*
*157.* *دورة المحاسبة المالية المتقدمة وتقييم ، تحليل الأداء المالي وادارة المخاطر المالية واعداد الموازنات*
*158.* *دورة الرقابة والتدقيق على الانظمه المحاسبيه*
*159.* *دورة التدقيق المحاسبى وضبط المخالفات والاحتيال وادارة التحقيقات المالية*
*160.* *دورة الادارة المالية المتقدمة*
*161.* *دورة قياس وتقييم كفاءة الاداء المالي والمحاسبي بإستخدام بطاقة الاداء المتوازن** ( BSC )*
*162.* *دورة اعداد الحسابات الدفترية باستخدام الحاسب الالى*
*163.* *دورة إدارة العمليات المالية والتخطيط المالي المتقدم*
*164.* *دورة مهارات إعداد الموازنات التشغيلية والمالية*
*165.* *دورة الادارة المالية المتقدمة وادارة المخاطر*
*166.* *دورة الخصخصة – نشأتها, إيجابياتها, سلبياتها*
*167.* *دورة فاعلية التخطيط النقدي المستقبلي وإدارة النقدية*
*168.* *دورة إعداد الموازنات على أساس الاستحقاق وفرقها عن الأساس النقدي*
*169.* *دورة مهارات تحليل البيانات وإعداد التقارير الاقتصادية*
*170.* *دورة إعداد القيود المحاسبية , القوائم المالية والحسابات الختامية*
*171.* *دورة مهارات التخطيط للموازانات المالية لتحقيق الاهداف*
*172.* *دورة تقييم وتحليلل الأخطار المالية و بناء الاستراتيجيات المالية*
*173.* *دورة المحاسبة وتقييم الاداء المالى واتخاذ القرارات المالىة*
*174.* *دورة دينامكية التخطيط ووضع الميزانيات والتنبؤ المالي*
*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
**www.almjd-hr.com*

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تمام مشكوور

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

مشكووووووووووووور

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

ورةبنمتةىنمبيسبيسبيسسبيسيسيسيسب

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

ييسشيشسيبشبشسبشسبشب

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

بيسبيستنمبيةىمسيبسيبس

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا 
 شكرا شكرا شكرا 
 شكرا شكرا شكرا 
 شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا 
 شكرا شكرا شكرا 
 شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا 
 شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا 
 شكرا شكرا شكرا 
 شكرا شكرا شكرا 
 شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا  شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------

